# Fusion Apple id et numéro iphone



## david8274 (3 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voilà mon soucis depuis, depuis iOS 6 il est possible de fusionner son Apple id, avec numéro iPhone sur iPad.

Depuis la sortie de iOS 6, à ce jour pas de problème mon numéro iPhone était présent dans les réglages de mon iPad dans les identifiants iMessage et FaceTime.

Ce qui permettait de recevoir mes iMessage et appels FaceTime en simultanés sur mes deux appareils en même temps. 

Ce qui permettait aussi de ne plus avoir de discussions dupliquer pour les mêmes contacts.

Mais voilà aujourd'hui après une synchronisation de mon iPad 2 et de mon iPhone 4 avec iTunes dernière version le numéro de téléphone de l'iPhone à disparu sur mon iPad.

De plus après la synchronisation je me suis retrouvée avec une adresse en iCloud que je n'ai pas crée moi même.


Voilà merci à tout le monde, j'espère qu'une personne trouvera une solution à mon problème.

Je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## lineakd (3 Octobre 2012)

@david8274, soit le bienvenue... 
Va dans "Réglages/Messages/Envoi et réception/Identifiant Apple/" puis déconnexion et reconnecte toi avec ton ID apple.
J'ai aussi une nouvelle adresse "mon ID@icloud.com" avec mon ancienne "mon ID@me.com".


----------



## david8274 (3 Octobre 2012)

Merci à toi lineakd ta solution fonctionne parfaitement.

Encore merci et bonne soirée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h19 ----------

Merci à toi lineakd ta solution fonctionne parfaitement.

Encore merci et bonne soirée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h20 ----------




david8274 a dit:


> Merci à toi lineakd ta solution fonctionne parfaitement.
> 
> Encore merci et bonne soirée.
> 
> ...


Merci à toi lineakd ta solution fonctionne parfaitement.

Encore merci et bonne soirée.


----------

